# Not Another Monark Rat



## ditchpig (Dec 2, 2021)

OK just started mocking up this frame that I scooped a little while ago...hard to find them here on Vancouver Island. My bad - I posted some images in the 'Custom Builds' forum and found some new friends. But maybe I should have posted here....? So just throwing out a couple pics here to share ideas but will continue in 'Custom' .....having a blast experimenting!
Kryn


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 13, 2021)

Can't go wrong with a Monark Frame & Springer👍🏻


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 19, 2021)

A few new adds...pedals, tires and a cool seat post. More pics in 'Custom'....  waiting for brake levers and a shifter.....


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 19, 2021)

Sweet ride 😎👍 Sweet Deluxe VW Bus 😎👍


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 20, 2021)

Its got a cool Steam punk look with that springer and that seat post contraption.
Well done


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 20, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Its got a cool Steam punk look with that springer and that seat post contraption.
> Well done



Thanks for sure! Never thought about steam punk and the rat rod theme being so close, but yes right? The seat post is a classic 60's Pearl adjustable tom to kick drum mount..... 7/8 in. Works perfectly. I'm hoping it's starts a trend. I think what I did to the handle bar has been done, but haven't seen quite this set up. Picked up the Royal Enfield brake levers at the post office today....too much fun! Shifter next!


----------



## gkeep (Dec 21, 2021)

I found the same frame with springer forks someone started to prime at some point. You're build is inspiring. I keep thinking about taking it back to metal and do a patina rust-matic version or just polished steel and coat of linseed oil and wax.

This one caught my eye a couple years ago and has been haunting me...




And the VW Bus! We had two when I was a kid and used them for camping. A late 50s in red and cream and a 61 or 62 green and cream. Great memories of cross country trips in those beasts.


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 21, 2021)

gkeep said:


> I found the same frame with springer forks someone started to prime at some point. You're build is inspiring. I keep thinking about taking it back to metal and do a patina rust-matic version or just polished steel and coat of linseed oil and wax.
> 
> This one caught my eye a couple years ago and has been haunting me...
> View attachment 1531255
> ...



Love the fatter tires and the rabbit's foot! Makes me think it's all been done before....but it's fun to work with these old frames! No allen heads, torque ratings, or aluminum. Thanks for the comments. I hope you make some plans for your Monark and put some wheels on it. When the weather warms up a bit here I'll be riding mine at least to the mailbox. Had the VW for 30 years now...don't drive it in the rain. My folks bought a new double cab VW in 62 and we camped alot in that....made it down as far as San Francisco before a piston blew. Came home on 3. 
Have a good one!
Kryn


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 22, 2021)

ditchpig said:


> A few new adds...pedals, tires and a cool seat post. More pics in 'Custom'....  waiting for brake levers and a shifter.....
> 
> View attachment 1530399




Thought you might like to see my 1939 Monark Rocket Racer. the "Patina Monster". An insert along this line would look great on your bike. This one, Leather and black walnut. Thinking stainless steel, with stainless steal conduit loops for yours! Just a thought!😉


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 22, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> Thought you might like to see my 1939 Monark Rocket Racer. the "Patina Monster". An insert along this line would look great on your bike. This one, Leather and black walnut. Thinking stainless steel, with stainless steal conduit loops for yours! Just a thought!😉
> 
> View attachment 1531816
> 
> View attachment 1531817



Perfect! 'Patina Monster' is a rolling badass! Thanks for sharing that cool project....so I'm not that crazy!  The leather loop straps are a great choice...and won't rattle! The aircraft style circular cutouts remind me of a wagon I pieced together from a navy rocket case....


----------



## ditchpig (Jan 1, 2022)

Too cold to be working in my shop, but still have a question.... So my Monark is a '53 going by the bottom bracket number plate, but I can't find the definition of the model no. 630 ? Is there a list of available models and what they came equiped with?  Thanks in advance! Kryn

There's a thread about Schwinn not selling in Canada. Well it's the same with these Monarks....never saw them here (in Canada) unless they were brought up as a used bike. All you'll usually find in the barns and sheds up here are CCMs and Raleighs.


----------



## ditchpig (Mar 27, 2022)

Well I played with it a little. Got my brass brake levers and choke lever for my 3 speed. I know, I know......but it's a rat bike.  
My next hurdle is going to be trying to locate correct shoulder bolts for the rocker plates on this fake fork....I think that will be the only way to get it to work as it should.


----------



## ditchpig (Apr 8, 2022)

Upgrades!


----------



## ian (Apr 8, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> Well I played with it a little. Got my brass brake levers and choke lever for my 3 speed. I know, I know......but it's a rat bike.
> My next hurdle is going to be trying to locate correct shoulder bolts for the rocker plates on this fake fork....I think that will be the only way to get it to work as it should.
> 
> View attachment 1596488
> ...



Dig the directional reflectors. The ride is cool too.......


----------



## ditchpig (Apr 10, 2022)

Has anyone added an extra drum brake arm return spring to make the lever action a little 'snappier' and prevent any possible drag?
Just playing with inserting a compression spring.... and it does help make the lever follow my hand better when I ease off.


----------



## ditchpig (May 15, 2022)

Evolution continues....added a new bar.....it's stronger! And a rack....too much fun. Don't think I've used an allen wrench yet...oh I lied, that stem uses allens....


----------



## ditchpig (May 17, 2022)

Grips


----------



## Monarkman (May 21, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> OK just started mocking up this frame that I scooped a little while ago...hard to find them here on Vancouver Island. My bad - I posted some images in the 'Custom Builds' forum and found some new friends. But maybe I should have posted here....? So just throwing out a couple pics here to share ideas but will continue in 'Custom' .....having a blast experimenting!
> Kryn
> 
> View attachment 1521091
> ...



Awesome bike. Just curious, how do you like the springer, as far as actually riding the bike? Reason I ask, even when I was 165 lbs I found these springers way to soft and constantly being bottomed out as I rode.
Now, the 53’ “Schwinn style” version was awesome.

just curious about how that springer is working for you when you ride it? Thank you.  Beautiful bicycle!


----------



## Monarkman (May 21, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> Upgrades!
> 
> View attachment 1603150
> 
> ...



Absolutely a killer ride!!!👍👍 Can I ask what the wheels are?


----------



## ditchpig (May 21, 2022)

Monarkman said:


> Absolutely a killer ride!!!👍👍 Can I ask what the wheels are?



THANKS !
I feel really bad about the springer forks...they are repros and were not built with original style shoulder bolts. The round head bolts these came with allowed too much play when loose enough for the fork to travel...Consequently it made the bike very hard to steer and no way could I ride no-hands....soooo I bolted it together ridgid and am looking for OEM style sholder bolts.    Sorry for the long story and no help answer. The wheels are that strange British size 26 x1 3/8 so can't install fat cruiser tires. Found some creams luckily. Would have to take the hub and build new wheels...bit tricky though...40 spokes! I have done it before because I really like the drum brakes. The projects continue...


----------



## Monarkman (May 21, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> THANKS !
> I feel really bad about the springer forks...they are repros and were not built with original style shoulder bolts. The round head bolts these came with allowed too much play when loose enough for the fork to travel...Consequently it made the bike very hard to steer and no way could I ride no-hands....soooo I bolted it together ridgid and am looking for OEM style sholder bolts.    Sorry for the long story and no help answer. The wheels are that strange British size 26 x1 3/8 so can't install fat cruiser tires. Found some creams luckily. Would have to take the hub and build new wheels...bit tricky though...40 spokes! I have done it before because I really like the drum brakes. The projects continue...



Thank you for your response! I appreciate it very much. If you ever considered a Monark single spring “ Schwinn style” springer, (the one that I believe caused a lawsuit from Schwinn to Monark Silver King Co) there is one on EBay now.  I had several Monark/Firestones with these and not only do they ride great, but not overly cushy for an adult.


ditchpig said:


> THANKS !
> I feel really bad about the springer forks...they are repros and were not built with original style shoulder bolts. The round head bolts these came with allowed too much play when loose enough for the fork to travel...Consequently it made the bike very hard to steer and no way could I ride no-hands....soooo I bolted it together ridgid and am looking for OEM style sholder bolts.    Sorry for the long story and no help answer. The wheels are that strange British size 26 x1 3/8 so can't install fat cruiser tires. Found some creams luckily. Would have to take the hub and build new wheels...bit tricky though...40 spokes! I have done it before because I really like the drum brakes. The projects continue...



thanks for the reply. For whatever it’s worth, there is a 54’ springer on Ebay now, ( the single spring “Schwinn style” that caused a lawsuit against Monark Silver King Co.) these are not only rare but ride great. I owned several Monark/Firestones with this springer and they not only ride great but are not too mushy  for an adult .

https://www.ebay.com/itm/284823819952?campid=5335809022
A little secret I learned, if you ever wanted this springer, there is a slight difference in length (from pivot upward) between the boys and girls. The girls is slightly longer (more leverage) and seems to ride a bit softer. You can use on a boys frame, just have to install a spacer on the fork tube to get alignment correct when bolting everything together.

it’s a great bike, keep plugging along and please keep the community posted!👍👍🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## ditchpig (May 21, 2022)

Monarkman said:


> Thank you for your response! I appreciate it very much. If you ever considered a Monark single spring “ Schwinn style” springer, (the one that I believe caused a lawsuit from Schwinn to Monark Silver King Co) there is one on EBay now.  I had several Monark/Firestones with these and not only do they ride great, but not overly cushy for an adult.
> 
> thanks for the reply. For whatever it’s worth, there is a 54’ springer on Ebay now, ( the single spring “Schwinn style” that caused a lawsuit against Monark Silver King Co.) these are not only rare but ride great. I owned several Monark/Firestones with this springer and they not only ride great but are not too mushy  for an adult .
> 
> ...



- I'm hooked on the two springs....thanks for the lead and insider tip. Anything that's original would likely be better built. For now I'll have to settle for the 'look' and keep trying to get these to function like the real thing.


----------



## ditchpig (May 21, 2022)

Monarkman said:


> Thank you for your response! I appreciate it very much. If you ever considered a Monark single spring “ Schwinn style” springer, (the one that I believe caused a lawsuit from Schwinn to Monark Silver King Co) there is one on EBay now.  I had several Monark/Firestones with these and not only do they ride great, but not overly cushy for an adult.
> 
> thanks for the reply. For whatever it’s worth, there is a 54’ springer on Ebay now, ( the single spring “Schwinn style” that caused a lawsuit against Monark Silver King Co.) these are not only rare but ride great. I owned several Monark/Firestones with this springer and they not only ride great but are not too mushy  for an adult .
> 
> ...



So I have a question you will be able to help me with I'm sure: the model number on my bottom bracket frame tag is 630 ....what was that Monark model? I only have the fenders and the frame. Any information will be more than I've been able to find.....Thanks in advance!


----------



## Monarkman (May 21, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> So I have a question you will be able to help me with I'm sure: the model number on my bottom bracket frame tag is 630 ....what was that Monark model? I only have the fenders and the frame. Any information will be more than I've been able to find.....Thanks in advance!



I’m so sorry I may not be able to answer this. My collection was sold in 2009-2010 and unfortunately I never documented the serial #/model #.

I did take a pic of the Firestone S.Cruiser tag, using phone, but I may to pull it out into better light to read it better.
I do apologize for not having an answer, honestly I cannot remember the model numbers.


----------

